# Rundes, gestricheltes Menü



## OffizierDoofy (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich arbeite mit Dreamweaver und ich will ein Menü erstellen
das einen grauen gestrichelten Rahmen hat und die Ecken sollen rund sein.
Wie realisiere ich das am einfachsten ?

Danke,
Mfg Doofy.


----------



## p-mania (15. Oktober 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach kannst du das nur mit einer Grafik realiesieren.
Das mit den gestrichelten Linien, kannst du mit CSS (Tabelle oder DIVS)
machen, aber die abgerundeten Ecken glaub ich nicht  

Gruß P


----------



## Gumbo (15. Oktober 2004)

Z.Z. sind Grafiken wirklich die einzige Lösung. Zwar erlauben es die Browser der Mozilla-Familie Ecken rund zu gestalten, jedoch wird dies erst mit CSS3 auf allen Plattformen möglich sein.


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

Es geht im Moment wie schon gesagt leider nur mit Bildern aber das ist nicht besonders schwer:


```
<table>
 <td>
  <table>
   <tr>
	<td>
	 <img src="header_left.gif">
	</td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
	<td background="middle_left.gif" height="100%">
	</td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
	<td>
	 <img src="footer_left.gif">
	</td>
   </tr>
  </table>
 </td>
 <td>
  <table>
   <tr>
	<td>
	 <img src="header_center.gif">
	</td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
	<td background="background.gif" height="100%">
	 //An dieser Stelle erscheint der Inhalt.
	</td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
	<td>
	 <img src="footer_center.gif">
	</td>
   </tr>
  </table>
 </td>
 <td>
  <table>
   <tr>
	<td>
	 <img src="header_right.gif">
	</td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
	<td background="middle_right.gif" height="100%">
	</td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
	<td>
	 <img src="footer_right.gif">
	</td>
   </tr>
  </table>
 </td>
</table>
```
 Viel spaß damit. (Es gäbe zwar noch eine Variante mit Hilfe von Adobe-svg, aber vergiss es weil den Viewer hat eh fast keiner.)


----------

